# Lost one of our own



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2017)

So long injun joe. He was a beloved member here and a friend to me. Sending Prayers for his family.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=899749

http://www.mdjonline.com/news/marie...cle_132e599c-503f-11e7-9c25-bfe79fa0997e.html


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 15, 2017)

Man, I hate to hear this. Prayers for family and friends. RIP Brent.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

Betting there's no other way he'd want to go .  Prayers sent.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2017)

Prayers for family and friends.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 17, 2017)

sorry to hear that, our prayers for the family


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 7, 2018)

It's been over a year since we lost Injun Joe. There are not many people that are as full of life, adventurous, and friendly as he was. The man loved his family immensely and shared life with them at its fullest. The number of folks he could call "friend" was innumerable. I don't post on GON often so not sure what brought me here today, but I know that I share with many folks that we all think of him often.  Continued prayers for his family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2018)

Wood Smoke said:


> It's been over a year since we lost Injun Joe. There are not many people that are as full of life, adventurous, and friendly as he was. The man loved his family immensely and shared life with them at its fullest. The number of folks he could call "friend" was innumerable. I don't post on GON often so not sure what brought me here today, but I know that I share with many folks that we all think of him often.  Continued prayers for his family.




Agreed. His presence made Woody`s Campfire a better place. We lost a good one when he went on ahead.


----------

